# Printing defaults



## Michael J. West (May 30, 2006)

I want to set my printer (HP8500, model A909N) so that everytime I print it will print in draft mode. When I want finer resolution I will manually change it. Any suggestions. It always wants to revert back to 'standard' print and I waste too much ink on the number of drafts I do. Can I simply change the defaults on the computer (MacPro OS X) so that the computer controls the printing quality? How?


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

michael,
in windows,
when printing from any program,
it takes the 'defaults' set AT the printer,
so i set mine in the printers window,
by right-clicking on the printer in question,
selecting properties, then setting them there,
making those the new 'defaults' for the printer,
.
then yes, selecting any changes i want / need
from the application i am printing from if / when i want any,


----------



## Michael J. West (May 30, 2006)

Thanks but I thought I noted in my post that this waw for a MAC system. Any thoughts?


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

> Thanks but I thought I noted in my post that this waw for a MAC system. Any thoughts?


.
you did,
but don't you hsve a printers page / window?


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

alright, this should work with the mac os x,
[had to get my grand-daughter to bring her mac over]
.
In the print window which comes up,
when you choose file > print [or cmd-p]
there are a number of options of settings using the drop-down menu with 'copies & pages', 'layout', and so on,
make whatever settings you want,
then choose the 'presets' drop-down menu > choose 'save as' > [name the presets you've done a name]


----------

